# Landscape Lighting



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

Any suggestions on where I can read up on accent lighting options for trees & flower beds?

Outdoor lighting options are plentiful, but it's hit or miss when buying something based on enhanced or photoshopped images on the packaging.

Also, I assume hardwired lighting is superior to solar powered. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## shelby48085 (Aug 4, 2020)

My ex husband was cheap and would only do solar. * I HATED THEM*. They come on at different times and flicker when the battery goes. I had enough of the lights and took them out.

Last year I had a ridiculous quote for accent lighting. $3300. Um, no. I told the guy I would think about it. He called me back two days later and I told him I was shopping it around. He told me all his specs to ask the others quoting it. I went online and ordered on Amazon. Lumen Logic https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07L6S17F4/ I think $750? Plus another $300 for another 10 lights this past spring.
Don't get the cheap Malibu lights. The don't last. My daddy has them.

I installed it all myself and it looks great. I can't believe I didn't do it earlier.
The only thing I didn't do was bury the cable. I just mulched over the top. When I slice through the cable (because I am in my flower beds so much), it will be easier to fix.


----------



## thebmrust (Jun 29, 2020)

What's your budget? Aquascape has a lot of higher end light systems. Then there's the Amazon route... or many in between. I know that didn't help, but maybe start small with a bigger company that can be expanded as you add or change things. Prioritize what you want lit now, versus lit later.

Note: I'm in a similar situation. We just moved into a property that has been severely neglected for years. 1.25 acres of weeds and a pond that was more decomposed muck than rock.

It has taken almost 6 months to tame most of it. Looking at pond lighting that can expand to a stream and landscaping over time. I don't want multiple systems and don't want to run conduit all over the property.

Start small. Get bigger.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Check out Volt Lighting. Ware and myself used their products for our project. Link to my project is in my signature below. I've had the system for a couple of years and couldn't be happier.

FYI, there is also a Volt rep who frequents this site. @EvanK


----------



## Austin2020 (Jul 26, 2020)

I've been using the Hampton Bay low voltage lights from Home Depot, and I think they're great. They also have a dial on each light where you can configure the warmth of each light. I have them on the warm setting and they're still way brighter than any solar light out there. And it's easy to add additional
Lights whenever you want. Just run down to the Depot and snap it on to your cable. Not sure how the price compares to other options, but I think they were well worth the cost.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

Just from a very cursory search online, landscape lighting is a much bigger deal than I thought it would be. I research the snot out of anything that I'm interested in, so it looks like there's quite a bit to learn here.
Aside from installing ceiling fans and being able to install any and all car audio systems, I have never done any electrical work. Still, for some reason, this seems a bit intimidating.

Thanks for the input, folks.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I am very happy with my Volt system:

Ware's Landscape Lighting Project


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

JayGo said:


> Just from a very cursory search online, landscape lighting is a much bigger deal than I thought it would be. I research the snot out of anything that I'm interested in, so it looks like there's quite a bit to learn here.
> Aside from installing ceiling fans and being able to install any and all car audio systems, I have never done any electrical work. Still, for some reason, this seems a bit intimidating.
> 
> Thanks for the input, folks.


I am the least technical person that I know. I don't fix things, I don't build things. I pay people to do it to save me time and aggravation (and a lot of yelling and swearing).

My lighting project was much simpler than I anticipated. It is overwhelming at the start - planning is the most important step. But once you figure out what you need, the actual install is super simple. Once of the best things you can do is go out at night with a flash light and shine it in different spots to get an idea of how things will look.

Ware's project is much more detailed than mine, but I followed most of what he did.

I know you likely don't deal with snow, but my lighting has held up through two harsh winters so far.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

Harts said:


> I am the least technical person that I know. I don't fix things, I don't build things. I pay people to do it to save me time and aggravation (and a lot of yelling and swearing).
> 
> My lighting project was much simpler than I anticipated. It is overwhelming at the start - planning is the most important step. But once you figure out what you need, the actual install is super simple. Once of the best things you can do is go out at night with a flash light and shine it in different spots to get an idea of how things will look.


This is encouraging. Funny you mention going out at night with flashlights. I was thinking of doing that a couple of days ago to start to form an idea of where we'll want lights. :thumbup:


----------



## jal (May 30, 2020)

JayGo said:


> Any suggestions on where I can read up on accent lighting options for trees & flower beds?
> 
> Outdoor lighting options are plentiful, but it's hit or miss when buying something based on enhanced or photoshopped images on the packaging.
> 
> Also, I assume hardwired lighting is superior to solar powered. Any thoughts on this?


It's not too bad to take on. This is the stuff I used.

Transformer: https://www.homedepot.com/p/Hampton-Bay-Low-Voltage-200-Watt-Landscape-Transformer-SL-200-12A/206286485?MERCH=REC-_-pipinstock-_-202883145-_-206286485-_-N - This plugs in on the exterior of your house. You will need an exterior outlet to plug it in. There is a sensor that senses when it gets dark, you then set it for how long to run after dark (I think mine is at six hours).

Cable: https://www.amazon.com/FIRMERST-Voltage-Outdoor-Landscape-Lighting/dp/B07MT7VWJL/ref=sr_1_15?crid=2SNPVY5OTEN29&keywords=low+voltage+outdoor+cable&qid=1574620204&sprefix=low+voltge+outdoor+ca%2Ctools%2C159&sr=8-15 - You can get any 12/2 (12 gauge, 2 conductor) wire that is rated for outdoor. This wire runs from the transformer to the lights. So the length is determined by how far you have to go.

Lights: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07JQHHRLF/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1 - With the lights there are a couple of important things. LED requires a lot less wattage than incandescent, so you can put more lights on the transformer without overloading it. You want to make sure the light temperature is right. I like a warm light which is around 3000k.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

@jal, thanks so much, man! This is definitely gives me a leg up on the mental prep. I appreciate you sharing this.


----------

